# Egg Share General Chit Chat Part 15



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

New home ladies. Happy   and lots of   and   to you all.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

morning


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning all 

Katie are you getting excited for tomorrow, what time is your scan?

Morning Veng


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

So do I hun, will you be in work afterwards, i.e. will you be able to let us know how you got on?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

All will become clear tomorrow, I still have no side effects starting to worry if they are working, just want to be where you are now so I know and can start stimms


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I know I may well be one of the lucky ones, but when you don't have any effects it just makes me wonder, I am sure it will all be fine...


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hello girlies xxx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi katie im good although im nursing a burnt hand at the mo bloody horse pulled away and me on the other end didnt let go of rope so ended up with a handful of burns  
how you doing hun you on face book ?
vikxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Vikki  poor you with your hand  

Katie - that sounds good lets hope its us soon, which one was it I will go and have a read


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

lou lou hun how are you good i hope xx
wow your both soon be PUPO yippee


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I am good thanks Vikki, no side effects from jabs although I do have a rash on the tops of my legs, not sure whether that is the jabs


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

your bravedoing it in your leg i was to scared to do it there lol


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

It's quite easy I have an auto injector pen so just load it and then press the button    DH jump everytime he hears it


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie - never mind hun, glad you have read it though made me feel better    I am sure if we have to start doing it in our bellies we will get used to it


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

i found it easier but then i got lots of fat there so didnt really feel it lol


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes I will be fine then LOL  

Vikki when are you starting?


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

lou as soon as af arrives i start the pill so i worked it out ill hopefully be ec beginning of september i think ive still got about 11 days till i get af so i`ll be on that a month more or less then start dregging just going so slow but thats cool gives me more time to have a good summer lol


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

right im going out to sunbathe so ill catch up soon ok xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Vikki enjoy your sunbathing, I am so jealous


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie bless we have air con so lovely in the office, although would much rather be out in the garden, we will be yummy mummies with our tans next year


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Good luck tomorrow Katie.. Hope you can start stimming!

Ps... can someone sort out my bubbles please!

Natalie xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Natalie, I have been reading your diary sorry your feeling negative hun, we are here for support


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

afternoon Lady's 
good luck with your scan tomorrow Katie  
hubby and i have our appointment tomorrow hopefully we will be given dates to start ,Ive filled in my green form to hand in ,and hubby's donating tomorrow


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh Veng what time is your appt hun?  Make sure you pop on when you return to tell us all about it xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Lou... One minute I am ok, next I am depressed! The joy of the 2ww!

Veng... Good luck tomorrow!

Natalie xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah bless Natalie, what have you been upto home alone?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Sweet FA Lou!!! Its quite boring really, I should be cleaning my bathroom! As it is filthy!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Sod cleaning the bathroom, that would make me more depressed, do you have any friends you could go and see to get out the house for a bit?  Or maybe go and treat yourself xxx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

appointment is not intill 3.30 
Nat rest up enjoy the cleaning can wait


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Veng that's when I go home will have to log on at home tomorrow for your update


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I have lots of friends but they all have babies!!! hence why they dont work at the moment... and I really dont think I can be around a baby right now. Not the way I am feeling... My best friend is working so cant even call her! 

Dh is home a 5.30!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh Nat poor you     I really hope you get your BFP hun


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Katie.. I am getting my nails done on Friday.... And she cant do my hair until after test day!   I am sure you will be ok tomorrow, trust me i wasnt convinced I ws DR this time, and I was... Good luck hun, will be waiting for you post. Are you going alone?

Lou.. Thanks hun, I am hoping as well.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

lol Katie....Been shooping on line at the moment... I am going out for a meal with the girls on Saturday. Should be fun. Also I have a 20% voucher off for New look. 

PS girls.... Just been on the boots website and they are doing 2 clearblue digital HPT for £11.59! Bargin... I might have to buy them now as you do get a very clear answer! lol!

Also Boots own ones are £4.99 for 2 for all you ladies who are going to be serial testers!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

That's cheap for the tests but I am not buying any cause if I have them in the house I get too tempted too use them


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I am not sure what I am looking for... Just going to be nosey! They dont do baby stuff in our one just kids and ladies.

Shame I dont live near a Tescos!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

No they are nice, why would you think there stupid


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I love them Katie... Are they your twins names?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie they'll be your twins hun


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I think your BF doesnt know what he is talking about! I think they are lovely names, martha is nice as well... Have you got another boys name just incase you have 2 boys?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

There all nice Katie.... 

Dh and I cant agree on any names!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole I am so happy for you hun


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh dear, I have had lumps but not that big    Must dash DH is outside


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

hi ladies 
          hope you are all well. isn't it lovely today 
will pop on again later 
                      luv marie xxxx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

Nicole   DOWN REGULATING TODAY  yeppie 

Katie the names you have picked are lovely  
Lou i am with you with the testing i am not going to buy any i think when the time comes i would be too temped to test


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

lots of luck for tomorrow Katie


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

good luck katie xxxx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi!
I just wrote a big long post and lost it 
So here is the much much shorter version.........

Katie, Veng - Good luck with your apts tomoro! x

Nicloe - Great news about you starting treatment x

Natalie - Hope you feel ok soon   x

Vikki - Sorry about your poorly hand  x

Lou - Pleased to hear you still feeling good, I hope im like you to and get no nasty side affects   x

I'm hoping my final test results will be back on friday so I can get a starting date - getting really impatient now!

Take care all x x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Woo Hoo! I cannot believe i have started... Woo Hoo again... What a shock! My receiptant does not have cycles so they were able to just start me off! I was told one of the reasons is that if I didn't start now i may not get a choice of having 2 embies put back I was also told that if i over Stim and have to have them all frozen i also might miss the boat?? Whats going on? I thought it wasn't coming back untill early next year?

Anyway back to my jab!... I thought i was just 'training' and the nurse brought a big back of needles and handed them me.. Ok so i thought these are my needles.. Then she said "Great time to practice of real on your 1st one... I was like? HUH? Today... She said "Yeah i left you a message saying we should be ok for this cycle" I was like WooHoo! I thought you hadn't realised it was so soon. WooHoo Again.

So my 1st jab was absolutly fine... Didn't hurt a bit grabbed hold of some flab   and just popped it in.. Nothing to it... Then..........................

ABout 3 minutes later it started to itch "perfectly normal" said the nurse... Lifted up my top and the one sode of my belly had a big red rash and where i had injected a Massive Lump i might of over done it saying it was a egg!   But defo a small golf ball! She immediately said i better go get a doc, He came in and was like oh never seen that happen!   I have been told i have to go to the clinic tomorrow at 12 noon to do my next jab and make sure it is ok! I had just got off the sun bed and was in a really small hot room so maybe it was a one time thing..
Fingers crossed.... God i'm soo excited!!! Coming over to the June/July Starters...


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

nicole hopfuly your next injection will go smoothly  
JAG i know how you feel i am getting a little impatient too


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning all  Nicole I am so happy you have started hun, what a lovely surprise


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I know.... Woo Hoo!! Got to go to the clinic soon to do my 2nd


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

How is your leg now?  I have a rash on my legs I guess from jabs


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I didn't do it in my leg i did it in my belly.. Nurse said it is a lot better then the leg my legs are too muscly.. I can't actually grab and fat on my leg whereas my belly has it's fair share. The actual needle didn't hurt nor sting but itched and when i pulled my top back up the rash was all over one side of m belly going up to my left (.) Nurse said a rash is perfectly normal but not like that & the lump was large & white... Looked really odd. I am sure the 2nd will be much better


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

How exciting hun, are you doing a diary?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

No, I should do really but just not got round to it  

I've got to go get ready DP is off today so taking me for lunch after the clinic so best get in the shower. Will let you's know how i get on later.x

Have a good day..

Katie     your scan has gone ok and when i come back online later you will be stimming tonight.x

Nat - Hope you are baring up ok.

Haley - Thank You for the pm hun... You never know this months nookie might of worked & there


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole and enjoy lunch hun.

Katie - its so quiet without you, hope your scan has gone well and you can start stimms.

Natalie - how are you feeling today hun?

Veng/Vikki/Marie/JAG - morning all


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

morning 
Nicole i hope your second injection go's well today 
Katie thinking of you   you can start stemming
Lou how are you today


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Veng, I am fine thanks hun, jabs still going well.  The one this morning bleed a bit so I guess I will have a bruise but the rash is starting to drive me mad   but I have checked and it seems ok, besides that no side effects.

How are you hun?


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

i am nervous about my appointment today hubby thinks i am  i am not sure what i am worryed about   i really hope i can get a starting date and that they have someone in mind to match me with


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I am sure they will give you an idea of everything hun, have you got a list of questions written down cause when I first went I forgot to ask alot of stuff


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

good idea lou i am feeling   i am sure to forget something if i don't write it down  
i do feel odd when i go to the fertility clinic do you?like ive failed as i can't fall pg   then again i do like to see all the baby picture's they pin up of past clients


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

This might help hun, its what I adapted for my list 2nd appt.  I know what you mean about feeling like a failure hun, I think its natural  

1. What were the main factors that contributed to this negative cycle?
(well you might as well start with the obvious one!!)

2. What are this clinics success rates for couples in our position (taking age and diagnosis into consideration)? And what is that statistic nationally?

3. Eggs:
a) How was the quality of the eggs? (Were they mature enough?)
b) Were there as many as you were expecting?
c) Would having egg collection a few days earlier or later help?
d) Would more monitoring during the stimulation phase help you to control my drugs better (and thus get a better result)?
e) Is there anything else that can be done to improve the eggs?
f) Can we still do egg share? /Should we consider using an egg donor?

4. Sperm:
a) How was the quality of the sperm?
b) Had the count, motility or morphology improved at all?
b.ii) Is there anything that can be done to improve this? 
c) Would we get better results with SSR?
d) Should we consider donor sperm (or ‘donor back-up’)?
e) Should we consider an appointment with an urologist? (Whom would you recommend?)

5. Embryological questions:
a) How did the embryologist feel the ICSI procedure went? (E.g. was it easy to find sperm of good morphology in the sample?)
b) How well did fertilization go? (E.g. more quickly or slowly than expected)
c) Did any fertilized eggs produce unusual results? (E.g. 3 nuclei)
d) What was the overall quality of the embryos like? 
e) How do you grade them/what is your opinion of grading vs. live baby rate?
f) Does any of this suggest any issues?
g) Could assisted hatching help us?
h) Would delaying transfer (or carrying it out earlier) have helped?
i) What is your opinion on going for blastocysts next time?
j) Can the embryologist remove the fragmentation in the embryos?
k) What do you feel the link is between fertilisation rate, embryo quality and live baby rate?
l) What is the policy with regard to freezing/frozen embryos?


6. The drugs:
a) How do you feel I responded to the drugs for down regulation? (Did it take longer or less time than expected?)
b) How do you feel I responded to the drugs for stimulation? (Did I respond too quickly or too slowly? Did I produce enough eggs? Did coasting for a few days effect egg quality?)
c) Did the trigger injection work as expected? (Should I have taken it earlier or later for better results?)
d) Do you feel I am on right drugs at the right dose or should this be changed next time? 

7. Further tests:
a) Are their any further blood/hormone tests you would now recommend? (E.g. FSH, E2, etc.)
b) Should we test for immune issues?
c) Should we test for sticky blood?
d) Should we have any further genetic tests?
e) Would you recommend having a hysteroscopy? (Why?)
f)    i) Would there be any point to do PGD?
ii) How many embryos to you need for this?
iii) What are the risks involved?
iv) Is each embryo tested for one genetic disease or 9 of the listed diseases?

8. Next cycle:
a) When can we try again? (Why then?)
b) i) Which drugs for down-regulation? 
ii) Why do you feel this one would be better? 
iii) What dose?
e) i) Which drugs for stimulation? 
ii) Why do you feel this one would be better? 
iii) What dose?
f) Would you recommend any additional treatment this time? (E.g. low doses of aspirin, IVIG, heparin, etc.)


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh fingers crossed then Katie, I guess the blood will show what they need to know hey.  No side effects for me, my jab was a bit sore this morning and the rash is driving me   but nothing besides that I feel normal


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I am really glad you are so positive hun, it will work


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie update your ticker hun


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

how exciting Katie    lets hope you can start tonight


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Well done Katie!!! Hope you can start your stims today! Good luck... Cant believe your on such a low dose!!! Mind you I was with my first one. Same as you 150iu and 75iu.... This time I must if been super infetilie! lol!

I am ok.... Having serious hot flushes!!! No AF pains today... So feeling ok (ish) 

Got a letter from Sainsbury's this morning for £2 off pampers!   Maybe they know something I dont! lol!    

Hello everyone!

Natalie xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Nat glad your feeling better maybe the voucher is a sign   

Katie 11 tests   god I would be using them all the time LOL


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Alot better than me then Katie


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

11 test!!! OMG women, I only have 1 in the house! How much did that lot cost you? I bet you got some fun looks when they went though checkout!

You are so going to test early now, trust me!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Natalie I would agree, I bought a double pack and did a test a few days early last time


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Lou I know if I had a spare test in the house I would use it, even though I am dead against testing early.... And I am thinking about buying one when I go out today. But I am trying to resiste! lol

What test did you use last time?

Katie... What brand test did you get?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

When will you test dat e be hun??

They must of cost you a fortune!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Depending on if you have a 2 or 3 day transfer it will be the 30th or the 31st of July. Do you know how many days transfer they do at your clinic? My clinic is a 2 day standard transfer unless you ask for a blasts ET.


----------



## mini munch (Oct 15, 2005)

hi every one 
sorry i havent been on in ages, dh goes for his test tomorrow


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

katie -so you will know by the end of the mth  lots of baby dust to you and everyone  
well i better run hubbys donating this afternoon bye


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

It will up until your 2ww Katie, then it just stops lol!

Mini.... Good luck to your DH tomorrow! Slowly getting there hun!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Good luck Veng! xxx


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies,

Hope that you are all well. Glad that you are feeling better Natalie. 
Katie - how did it all go yesterday?
Lou - how are you feeling hun - any sign of AF?

Katie - OMG 11 tests !!! What did they do when you wen through the checkout with them !! you go girl. I must get some.

Well yester day was great. Had a lovely birthday in London DH made it very special. Appointment at clinic was also great. Scan was fine and started stims yesterday. 150 Gonal f - got the pen thingy - which tbh is great. Doesn't hurt at all. EC is booked for 15th - 13 days time - can not believe it !!! 

S x


----------



## mini munch (Oct 15, 2005)

good luck everyone


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thats great shon!! Good luck on 150!! 

13days    How quick it that!!!


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Nat - is 150 too little/much 
Katie - Fingers crossed for you honey - I'm sure news will be good - are they calling you??


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Its perfect Shon!!! I always respond better to gonal F, I was 150iu and got 7 eggs last time, but if I hadnt of dropped down to 75iu because my follies were to big I woud of got about 12 eggs! 

You will be fine!!


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks nat - that sounds good. My original cycle buddy (PIEPIG) got her BFP - am so so so happy for her.

praying for all us girlies as well. xxx


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

fingers crossed hun .... xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Skybreeze said:


> Lou I know if I had a spare test in the house I would use it, even though I am dead against testing early.... And I am thinking about buying one when I go out today. But I am trying to resiste! lol
> 
> What test did you use last time?
> 
> Katie... What brand test did you get?


I used the clearblue digital, that way I knew for definate


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I know Shon its Fab isnt it!!!

Katie... Good luck! xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thats great Katie.... Yep start tonight!!! And drink plenty of water. Good luck. xxx


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Katie that is fantastic hun!!! Brilliant news xxx I've got hotwater bttle on tum now as we speak. 

Congratualtions. xxx

Nat - did you feel a massive sense of relief when you started Stimms - it was like a cloud had been lifted - all the moodiness just went if you know what I mean.

x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Shon... It takes a couple of days to start feelin better when your stimming, But warning mood swing while stimming are worse then while your DR... One minute your ok next you feel like killing someone! 

Its all fun.   But you do get relief when you start stimming, because you know your on your way and that EC is just round the corner!


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Another quick question nat ... is my Gonal F supposed to go in the fridge?? I've got the pen?? Nurse didn't say??


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

yeaahhh Katie glad your starting stimming hun, so you and Shon are very close together hey


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

No your Gonal F will be ok in a cool room, Its only the trigger shot that should go in the fridge. Good luck hun.


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you Nat - you are a star !!! Good luck to you too ... when is OTD ? xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I know I was thinking that last night how we all started chatting and now all cycle buddies, its fate isn't it.  I wonder how Nicole got on with her 2nd jab


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Definately, just read your diary yippe for starting tonight hun are you doing that in the leg or tummy?


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

So pleased for you Katie !! Are you gonna do it or DH? DH is doing mine - really helped him feel involved and part of it all. And has made me realise how much he cares about doing all of this - he was so excited this morning !!! Good luck for tonight hun. 

Lou - bet you are so looking forwards to AF coming. I didn't get any AF symptoms - just turned up. Hoping and praying it happens early for you hun !!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Shon, yes waiting for her to show  if I am lucky she will arrive by Friday if not it will be over the weekend and I can ring the clinic Monday


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

She will be here hun. I was like that last weekend then she came on Friday - was soo impressed. It wasn't TMI "fresh blood" if you get what I mean, on Friday, but I rang anyway and boked in for Tuesday - then I spent the whole weekend hoping that my lining would be thin enough as I may have telephoned a bit early - maybe I should have waited for fresh blood ... but luckily all was ok. It always turns out ok when you are expecting it not to. 

Fingers are crossed hun. No matter what stage you are at in this process you always want to be on the next stage - already I am looking to ET and then worrying about OTD ... it just never stops.

How are you feeling in yourself though


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I know exactly what you mean hun, I am feeling very positive and hoping it continues through the rest of my tx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

My 2nd one has to be in the belly I found their website earlier its gross doing it in the belly, cause I have been used to a pen that you don't have to stick the needle into the skin.... http://www.puregon.com/

/links


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I am thinking the same thing but I guess I will just have to do it


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I guess if somebody had told me I would be injecting my leg this year 10years ago I wouldn't have believed it so I am sure I will be fine


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi ladies

I found injecting in my belly alot easier then my leg!! 

Shon my OTD is te 10th of July! Is going too slow for my liking.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies.. Wow you's have been busy today i will read back in a bit only just got in.

Katie - Thanks for the text hun only just got home & left my phone here on charge... Great news that you are stimming YEY! Soooo close now hun.

The 2nd jab was fine did it on the opposite side and i had a little rash but was told this is normal but nothing like yesterdays   So thats that i'm all alone untill the 25th on my baseline scan.   Wonder why i am DR-ing for so long... Weird that! 

Nat - Glad you are doing ok (well ok as you can be)

Shon - Great that you are Stimming too YEY!!

Louise - I have not got bruises at all from either the Nurse i was with when done the jabs said to me the best way to aviod bruises is to do the jabs really really really slow and push in the stuff equally as slow. Worked for me. 

Just realised you use the auto injector so the above doesn't apply..


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Nicole thanks for that only trouble is I have an injector pen so it shoots the jab into my leg then I hold it there for 10secs, so nothing really I can do to slow it down hun, I will be fine I am a tuff cookie


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Forgot to tell you what i am jabbing... I have buserelin 3 Viles of it 40 syringes & 40 Needles Tops


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Katie.... No I am not going to find out.. I was in the beginning before I started but now I have no need to know. DH wants me to find out, esp if it works for us. But I have no interest, its so strange feeling like this... Maybe in a few years I might ask my clinic or the HFEA. But until then no.

What about you??

Nicole... Glad the jabs are going well, Dont worry about DR for long I think I was DR for 23 days, One lady on my thead DR for 4.5 months!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm actually ok with DR-ing for that long because to be honest i am still in shock i never thought it would be this month   Gives me time to just chill and try to enjoy the ride..

Had to cancel my knees up on Saturday though we're just going out for a meal at TGI Fridays instead, Should still be nice. 

Katie - 2 Jabs's why is that? (sorry to sound dumb, I've only been shown the first lot then yet my stimming stuff on baseline scan)


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Mmmm TGI's one of my favs


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Good luck Katie!!! xxxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Good Luck Katie... x
I'm off too ladies better go and start dinner.x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

See you all tomorrow ladies, got to sort out my dogs and start some dinner!

Good luck to all of you jabbing!

Natalie xxxx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

wow so much to read   we all can chat hay  
my appointment went well they hope to match me for sept to fit hubby's going away yeppie that was my biggest worry over 
i had a blood test and filled all the forms needed  
he did say for my DR i would use nasal spray  has anyone used this? 

good to hear you can start stimm Katie  
glad the injections are going well for Nicole and Lou
Nat not long intill the 10th lots of (((sticky vibes))) for you


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey girlies,

Well im obviously feeling so left out of all your jabbing action I went and donated blood for the first time today !  I was well and truly confident about it and was fine all through the donation and sat feeling smug about how 'hard' I was being about it all until I sat up......... started feeling very peculiar, and nearly fainted   had to lay back down for 10 minutes - felt like such a plank!!!

Katie - Very pleased your starting jab umber 2 tonight - how many tests though  you little bugger ?!?!  x

Nicole - Glad to hear your 2nd jab went better for you and TGI's sounds like a good substitute for a boozy night out - you'll have to have a very big chocolatey pud to make up for the lack of wine!  It one of my friends bday this weekend so we are out on friday.......Im planning it to my last drinking session with a big vodka blow-out and maybe a few shots of tequila rose! x

Nats - So 10th of July probabley seems ages away for you at the mo - good girl for not testing yet x

Lou - I see your off to Bulgaria soon, I went about 2 years ago, which part are you going to - have you been before?  x

Veng - Glad you got good news, roll on sept for you x

Mini munch - Good luck for your apt x

Shon - My dp wants to inject me when we start, I think he quite fancies himself as a DR or he is just doing it to get me back for being on the recieving end of a potential mood swing ! x

Gonna go check out your diarys now!

Yay its Thursday tomorrow, bit closer to the weekend 'whoop whoop'!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Veng - Glad your appointment went well and you now have a date in sight.


Hayley - Yeah TGI's will be good & i will have a BIG chocolate pud   Well done on the blood donation hun. That is something i always think of but just never get round to doing    Do you know how long of the waiting game you have to play? Such a pain in the


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Veng - glad you are all sorted and they have worked around DH can't help with the nasal spray hun but I am sure others can  

JAG - Yes Bulgaria we went last year with friends (12 of us) Sunny Beach and loved it so much we are going back (20 of us this time) can't wait to get out there and relax, just hope I have positive news to go and relax with     well done on your blood donation very brave

Morning Katie, Vikki, Natalie, Nicole  and anybosy else I might have missed


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

AH bless Katie, I know what you mean if it doesn't go right you panic don't you    have you not made up with Scott then?  I am fine rash is driving me nuts


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

glitter-graphics.com

Morning All,

Louise - Sorry your rash is driving you mad... Could you put some cream on it or something? Maybe some sudocream?

Katie - You sound like you were a bit uptight lasy night with your jab hun.. It must be hard when its not going right, I'm sure scott understands and maybe he is keeping a distance because you are giving off signals that you want that...Maybe send him a nice loving text all it will all blow over and when he gets home he'll want to give you a cuddle.

Nat - Not long now hun, A week has gone by...One 7 more sleeps to go  

Shon - How are your stim jabs going? When do you have your first scan?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie - I think the drugs do something to our sex drives hun we have been the same

Nicole - how are you today?  Jabs going well?  I was thinking of putting something on my rash as I was trying to leave it but I am going to have to do something to try and calm it down cause when it starts itching is drives me crackers


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

HI louise - I'm fine... Feel a little tired   3rd Jab Tonight...   Gosh time does fly by! It doesn't seem like yesterday since you started and now its been 10 days!! GREAT! Both of my rash's have completely dissapeared now and all you can see is two puncture holes on my injection sites so all is good!

I need to pick myself up as i am going to see some of DP's Collegues today as i am doing the new training for their new Credit Card they are launching all around the West Midlands so i best have a shower and seriously WAKE UP!


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

morning Lady's   
feeling a little sore i think AF is on her way joy  
Katie i am sure Scott know you didn't mean it he's properly waiting for you to make the first move  
JAG good on you for donating blood i hate needles 
Lou and Nicole i hope your injections are going smoothly
Nat lots of (((sticky vibes)))
hello to Mini munch,shon and everyone


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Morning Veng - I HATE AF's i really do!! I'm not looking forward to mine (due in 7 days) As i know it might be stronger/heavier   But hopefully this one will be my last for a while! 

I feel really excited at the minute and i hope to keep up this positive feeling... It still doesn't really feel 'real'    

Right Ladies i am off for a shower & Breakfast   WIll come back online before i go out. x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Veng - sorry Your sore cause the wicked  is on her way

Nicole, glad your feeling very     it will be up and down throughout your tx hun but we are all here to support each other  

Katie - ah bless like Nicole said I think   send him a nice text and then you can make up later hun with lots of


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Quiet today ladies... Where you's gone?  

I am just about to go out and as usual as soon as i have washed my hair & straightened it all nice a down pour!   Complete with Thunder & lightening too! Typical British weather or what!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

We still have  here Nicole guess we will get the rain later.  It is quiet today maybe Katie is busy


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Boooo Lou! I am heading up to Leicester and i bet when i get there it will be raining! Rain has stopped and now is sunny again! I wish it would make up it's mind   Gonna dash & leg it to the car before it starts again


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole i guess you have arrived in Leicester cause it has just started tipping it down  

Katie I thought so tell your boss to move


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

it has rained a little then the sun is shine now how lovely


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

We have sun again now, the weather is crazy


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Bet its the one we had a while ago the sun is shining now though hun


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hello girls just thought id pop in to say hi quickly hows it all going?#


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

hi vikki  
nice to see you ?looks like my starting date will be sept


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Gorgeous Girls 

I rang the clinic today and my final blood test results are back and they are all fine! Unfortunately I didn't get chance to speak to an egg share nurse so the lady couldn't give me any info about any progress on a recipient search but she said my file was out so that means they are probably looking so if all is well with the recipient they chose and they are ready to go, I will start this cycle ... get little excited butterflies just thinking about it! Keep your fingers crossed for me girls that I can start this cycle - which is only 17 days away! 
 to you all x x x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hayley, Fab news hun... It doesn't take long to match you and look how quick they got me sorted!


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

I know, im hoping they are going to phone me tomorrow with news as I did ask the nurse to leave a message for the eggshare nurse to ring......... more waiting but at least I feel a little further along then I did yesterday - yippeee! X x x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Me again!!
Had to pop back on and post this link, something to buy for all our BFP'S !
I got an email alert from firebox.com and check these cd's out - they are lullaby versions of indie/rock albums, so cool - you can play a demo of them, they are really relaxing and soothing!

Katie - Shame they haven't got artics for your egg collection!

http://www.firebox.com/product/2149/Rockabye-Baby?itc=114&src_t=nwt&src_id=198

x X x X x X x

/links


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hayley They are cool... loads on ebay too (much cheaper)   Like the ColdPlay one.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie really glad your jab was alot better hun


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

morning ladies,


Katie-  glad last nights jab was better and yougot some loving! My nurse did tell me that all these drugs would cause mood swings I'm sure Scott understands.

Lou- how's the rash Hun? Did u put anything on it in the end?

Nat- hope u ate ok and enjoying your pamper day today.

well last night I thought I'd experiment and try and jab my leg, NEVER AGAIN!! It killed and now I have a bruise! Defo. Going to stick with my tum it is much better.

Excuse any typo's I'm on my phone in the hairdressers waiting for my colour to set


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey ladies, 

Would deff stick with tums for injections ... mine have been fine in my tum and no bruising at all. 

Hope that you are all well. Katie - I'm sure that Scott understands about the moods. It helped Ross to understand that the drugs were causing the moodiness - especially when I went in for my baseline scan and the DR said "hows the moods been" - Ross realised then that it is purely because of all of this treatmnet and that I wasn't just blaming the treatment.

Lou - hope that the rash has gone hun. How are you? 

Nicole - how are things going with you?? Wish that I was out getting my hair coloured and cut instead of in this office !!! 

Well, as per my diary - DH lost hisjob yesterday - so we are up the creek without a paddle - and our boat has holes in it !!!!!!!

Think we are putting our house up for sale.... apart from that all is good - not stressing it too much though - worse things happen in life everyday !!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey girls I am fine rash still driving me nuts but keep putting cold water on it, Nicole thanks for saying about your jabs in your tummy are better takes me fright away as that will be where I do my stimms, Katie glas your ok hun but sorry about stinky, SHon so sorry to read about your DH's job


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh honey - try and put ice packs on it when you get in...or maybe aloe vera?
Any sign of AF yet? Hoping and praying that she arrives when due hun xxx

Bit of a bummer about job  -  but hey ho, such is life. God my friend was very ill and 4 months ago commited suicide - if that has taught me anything at all it is to not get stressed about things like jobs and money. You are born with nothing and you leave with nothing, it's the person that you are that counts.

What are you and DH doing this weekend? anything nice?

S x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Shon you are completely right about being born and leaving with nothing, how awful about your friend   You sound so level headed you should be proud of yourself    Funny enough I did some ice cubes this morning so will use those later, we are going out for an indian tonight with DH's Niece and her partner and they are staying at ours then chilling out for the rest of the weekend.  You?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie I am guessing I get the rash instead of the other side effects which if I had too choose would rather have, I don't envisage it going until I stop the drugs


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

No sign of AF not really due till tomorrow though and the nurse said it may come late, so I was only hoping she might show up earlier but not to be, I just hope she isnt really late


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I will be happy if I an ring the clinic Monday to get my dates, so anytime between now and then


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

It was a real shame - but it was what she wanted. I've been praying to her about our treatment and making it work - gathered that she is closer to the big man up there - and she might be able to stike a deal with him!! ha ha ha Bless her. 

I could get angry and panic - but at the end of the day - people can't take what we haven't got - most of the country are going to face some sort of financial crisis in the next couple of years, the way things are going. 

Just got to try and ensure that we keep level headed and sensible with the little money that we do have.

Sounds like you are going to have a lovely weekend hun. Enjoy the indian tonight. 
Making me hungry just thinking about it. Yummy

Ice always does the trick at calming rashes down. Is it itchy? or just like a heat rash?

Thanks for what you said Katie - I'm not always this calm - but I had to put things into perspective i supose.


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

afternoon Lady's just popped in to say hi and i hope you all have a fab weekend  
its the 4th July so i have friends coming over then we are all going on the air force base for a BBQ to celebrate the 4th


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Shon I know what you mean we have recently lost a friend and FIL so keep asking them to look out for us and help us to make this work.  The rash is more like a heat rash just every now and then it itches

Veng - Mmm lovely BBQ, bet it will be a fab atmophere enjoy hun


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies, 
  Just got back from the hairdresser's All lovely and blonde again!  

Shon - So sorry to hear about DH's job, But everything happens for a reason, I am sure it will all turn out good in the end.x

Louise - Jab's in the tum are fine hun, Don't worry about Stimms, You will be fine. I hope AF arrives before monday   Mine is due Next monday but i can affird for it to be late a bit as i am DR for so long.

Katie - Hope your jabs continue to be ok from now on, & the love continues...x

I am off back out again now, Back for another meeting with the BHS bosses  
Hope you all have a lovely weekend, xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole such a busy girl, thanks and have a good weekend xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Mmm sounds very nice, I had cheese baguette and cherry toms bit boring LOL


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice nibbles aren't they, I wonder how Nat is her diary doesn't seem very positive bless her, that 2ww can be a nightmare 

Nat thinking of you hun


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah - have jsut read Nats Diary - I hope that she is okay - if you are reading - chin up chicken. Sending you lots of loves xxx

Veng - sounds like you are going to have a lovely time. Enjoy !!!

Katie - Soup sounds yummy. DH picked me up and we went back to my Mums for lunch - he made me crusty rolls filled with prawns - good for the protein !!! Yummy too. 

Well must dash as I don't want to loose my job as well !! ha ha ha 

Have a great weekend ladies whatever you do or wherever you are.

Love Shon xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Shon you also have a good weekend


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hello girlies xx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

  Hope your all well   Another crappy waethered Saturday! DP is at work so i'm home alone was going to pop to town but not in this weather! Going out for dinner tonight with friends so that will be nice.  I woke up this morning with rock hard (.)(.)'s! They looked and felt like i had implants... They normally get a little tnder when AF is due but not this bad.. I have also been having a 'almost' headache most of yesterday and so far today... By 'almost' i mean you know one of those that you can just feel there but its not quite getting you yet like a dull cloudy ache.. Hope that makes sense... No AF symtom pains coming through i normally and some twinges 3-4 days before nothing yet..But its not due untill Tues so we'll wait and see... Injection last night was fine reverted back to my tum and it was painless again..Thank God! 

Nat - Keep strong hun.


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey ladies,

How is everyone?

Nat - Ive been following your diary and glad to hear you haven't had much pain today, thats got to be a good sign ! 
Can't believe you are near the end of your 2ww hun, I'm  that you got your much deserved BFP   x x 

Nicole - How are the (.)(.)'s today, still looking a bit pamela'esque ? Was the meal out with the girls good? x

Katie - How are the moods hun ? Hope you and Scott had a good weekend! x

Lou - Sunny Beach is were we went too, we stayed in a really nice hotel and I thought the beach was lovely but unfortunatly we had about 5 days of rain out of 7   but we did go end of season! Has the rash gone down yet? x

Shon - Sorry to hear about DP's job, you are an impressively positive person! x

Veng - How was the bbq, I hope it was good, did you manage to enjoy it without the rain that we had friday evening ? 

I went out on Friday with the girls but the poor bday girl ended up very worse for wear as her 'so called friends' kept purchasing her copious amounts of G&T's (oopps) so we had to bring her home and put her to bed by midnight! At least it meant I didn't have a hangover yesterday morning though!

Well friend number 7 contacted me today to tell me she's.................. can you guess what's comming.................... yep you got it ..........pregnant!  I'm actually quite proud of myself that I am just feeling really happy for her and haven't cried and started feeling all sorry for myself like I have with the others.  I think it helps that Im so close to starting tx I can visualise my BFP   
Went into town today to take advantage of the sales and had a little splurge - nothing like retail therapy to cleanse the soul oh I mean wardrobe 

Well girlies I hope you have all enjoyed your weekend 
Take care Hayley x x x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Hayley,
  (.)(.)'s are still huge! DP is loving it.. but he can stay away they are killing  
Meal with friends was nice thanks Haven't seen a couple of them for months so was nice to catch up. I am glad you are happy for your friend's pg status.. Like you say it won't be long for you now.. Are you going to chace the clinic tomorrow? 

Nat -    x

Lou - Hope you've had AF over the weekend.

Katie - Good luck for tomorrow's scan...Not sure what time you have it but i hope its good news.

Shon - When's your first scan? 

Veng,chick chick and everyne else who's reading... Hope you are all well.

DP has just gone out to get a chinese...   Sooooo Naughty!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning girls, well I now have heat rash on my face and no AF as yet    How are you all?  Did you have a nice weekend?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Morning Lou - Oh no!!! Has the rash on your legs gone?... Maybe your symtoms were only to ever be a awful rash 

My weekend was ok, Nothing spectacular... Cold and Rainy well i have been ridiculously hot all the time, & this morning that head ache is out in force! I am sitting here with a cold face mask on, My head is freezing  I have also been feeling really tired, (.) (.)'s still hurt and i have 5 spots on my face 

Nurse told me that drugs can delay AF upto a week sometimes more so try not to worry i'm sure it will come when it feels like it. I too don't think mine will be turning up tomorrow i have no sign's what so ever for it.   I do not even have PMT! 

Nat - Hope you are ok... Not long now. I noticed you said about the FR not being on offer in your local boots.. Mine weren't either so i have ordered some online with some other bits and bobs so got free delivery but that won't be no good for you now... Maybe try another boots.x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes I think I body is warm and so causing the rash, starting to drive me mad now though, popping lots of piriton to try and look half normal, the nurse did say the same Nicole so I am not overly worried but just wish she would show up so I can move on, I had a dream last night that my tx worked and I had twin boys     hope its a sign


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Lou - Wow! What a nice dream.... Hope it's a good sign  

Katie - Well done on your scan... You sound like you have some nice Follies there...   Not sure about your lining as i have no idea what is good or bad   Were they happy with your results? You should be! They sound great so early on..


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow! Blooming heck   Monday..... How fab! It's good that they are considering stopping the drugs for a couple of days... Shows they are looking out for you making sure you don't over stim... When's your next scan?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie thats great news hun, are you feeling those follies growing hun?  My god next Monday bet your excited?

Nicole - yes lets hope, did you have a good meal on Saturday?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Lou - Yeah it was nice to see my friends again... I have not seen 2 of them for about 5 months so it was nice to have a nice catch up! Then i had to go do my jab in the loo    Nice! They brought me 2 clear blue digital pregnancy test's the nutters! I have already ordered loads the other day from boots and then some other ones that were recommended from another thread somewhere cheap but aparently very good... £6 for 10   Now i just need some embies


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah how sweet, my SIL has brought me a test bless.  Always good to catch up hey

Katie - oh big (.)(.)'s I hope mine grow I am only a c cup and would love to have them bigger for my hols


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

on the (.) (.) front! Mine too have over grown my bra's! I don't know what is wrong with them! I am going to see DP in a minute so will have to get some new ones from his shop.. I seen some really comfy looking Sloggi one's in his store i think i am going to have to buy one because all my other bra's are killing me! I think this DR-ing is working backwards for me.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Girls just been for a wee and TMI WARNING but I had brown when I wiped so AF should be here later today/tomorrow


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Woo Hoo Lou!!    When it comes do you have to call to make an appointment for your baseline scan or are you already booked in?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Now i have what might be a dumb question.... But... Say my AF comes tomorrow... I then have my baseline on the 25th July. I assume that then my body will of shut down meaningmy next AF will not come?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks Katie... Just checking as next AF would be due 1 week after baseline... Oh my days only 18 more days of DR to go  

Right ladies, I got to go get breakfast and shower. Catch you's later.xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie I am not ringing the clinic until AF is in full flow as day 1 is counted when fresh blood, just think this time next week..  god I am so excited for you hun


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Morning ladies

Katie.... Thats great about your scan hun!!  Lots of lovely follies for EC, any idea on the sizes?? The lining is prefect as well, you need it to be over 8mm at ET so your going to be way over that... Lovely lining for your embies!   I think mine was 10mm at my first scan on day 8. So yours is about the same.

Lou... Hope that is AF showing! I was lukcy and didnt start DR until cycle day 2, Just a different protocol I surpose! 

Just wanted to say that lou1736, had ET a day after me.. But unfortunatly her AF showed up yesterday. I am gutted for her, my heart goes out to you Lou.     

Natalie xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

HI Nat, how are you feeling hun, I have been following your diary and hope your feeling a little more     

Lou so sorry hun


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm afriad Lou, that I am not positive at all! Although AF pains have all but stopped today, my boobs arnt sore anymore..... I mean at all!  I just think it was over last week when I got them terrible contraction AF pains. So I am geared up for a negitive again, I am a bit sad but feel we did our best. I want to test so much, but am so scared that I will see that one line again.   

How are you doing??


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh Nat, I really hope your wrong hun, but I remember the dreaded 2ww only too well, we are here for support hun       I am fine, just waiting for AF to be in full swing then will ring the clinic to see about the next stage


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I hope I am wrong as well!!! Hope AF arrives soon.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

lou1736 - I was wondering how you were getting on..  for you hun. I am sorry it didn't work this time.

Nat - Hello, I'm sorry your feeling negative... But i hope you are wrong... I have had such a good strong feeling about your tx from the start.. I dunno why i just do!   Chin up mate... It's not over yet... This is your turn!!   I'm really proud of your for not testing.... If you can stay away then its best if you do it still could be a false result.... Listen to me the woman who's just purchased 12 Pg tests!



xxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

ooohhh My PG tests have just arrived since we've been talking about them... I have loads   What a nut job! Considering i have never used a PG test EVER before i am sure going to make up for it!  

I have x4 First Responce
X10 Advanced HCG Ultra Home Pregnancy Test (they came in 10 pack)
x1 Early Detection Ultra Home Pregnancy Test
X1 Early Detection Ultra Home Pregnancy Test Cassette 
X2 Clear Blue from my friends

  I have officially lost the plot!!  

Right i got to go and get ready and while i'm doing my hair/makeup i better have some serious words with myself


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole, you are definately going to test early then hun?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Lou - I have no will power at all! & a overactive curious mind... I just know i will wanna see what happen's with the line all the way through... I will take a daily picture


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

OMG you and Katie are the pee stick queens!!! They must of cost you a small fortune! I bet you test every day! lol!

Might brave the weather and go and buy some. I meet up with the ladies from my hospital Saturday night for a meal... Had a fab time.. Anyway one got her BFP in March and used the test I have plus a FR... Anyway she said the one I have you could hardly tell it was positive. So I think doing 2 on OTD is a good idea, at least I will know for sure.

Might ring my boots in a minute to see if the FR are on offer in store.

Natalie xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

OOOO They are on offer! Someone forgot to put the sign up   I going to get some now ladies. 

Back soon


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Nat - They must of done so in the boots i went in too   

Bloody rain! Really   me off! It's blinking July!! I should be putting my clothes on the line not keep using the tumble & my poor hair is suffering. Every time i wash it to go out you can guarantee it will rain.   My poor dogs are suffering too... They love to sit out in the garden and both have their own little spot which they go and lie in the shade in the sun... Poor beggers, Confined to the kitchen


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Katie - You seem really strong willed so if your saying your not going to test then i don't think you will... Can you believe that in 3 weeks (ish) you will be PG?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I forgot to ask you's: Did your clinic talk to you about eSet? telling you that they HAVE to change their guildlines next month? My clinic did Director of Nurses basically told me that if i hadn't of started this month then i wouldn't get a choice about whether to have 1 or 2 put back and that if i have to have FET due to OHSS then i probably won't get the choice then either... She went on to say that clinics have to get their twin birthrates down from 1 in 4 to 10% within the next 12 months and will only be letting ladies over 35 or those who have several failed IVF's have 2 embies put back.

She really really pushed me about only having 1 and I stuck to my guns saying that this potentially could be our only chance as we don't know how good DP's sperm will be or even if it will thaw so we need to give this cycle everything we can and if that means taking a risk then we are 1st in line!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

KatieD said:


> They havnt said a word! In fact it was the consultant who said I was having two...... Lets put it this way - they'll have a very very upset recipient if they tell me Im only having one put back....... the HFEA have not said that we can ONLY have one put back so Il be having my rightful two put back..... I think its so wrong they try to tell us...... Are they forcing mothers who have a natural twin BFP to terminate one of them 'because of the risks'..... It infuriates me and now you've got me going!!!
> 
> XXX


Here Here!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nobody mentioned it to me and as Katie my Cons just confirmed I knew the risks of twin pregnancy of having 2 put back and I said yes and I was fine so he said he was fine with it


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Come on GFG GFG      GFG GFG for Katie


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Grow follies grow hun


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

ARe you drinking plently of water and eating your protein and brazil nuts hun


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Excellent, you will see them growing nicely hun


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Afternoon you lovely Ladies,

Katie - that is great news about the follies and your lining hun!!! GFG GFG !!! So you are booked in for EC on Mon then? That's fantastic hun - hasn't it all come around so quickly !!!!

Lou - Great that AF is here !!! Yippee - Just so you know - I rang when it wasn't in full flow and I was fine. I was just inpatient and sick of waiting so called and said AF is here can I book a scan. But you do what you feel is best hun !!! Will be starting Stimms soon then hun !!! 

Nicole - I felt exactly the same when DR'ing - (.)(.) were massive and v.v.v sore - DH wasn't allowed to touch them - there was no way possible - but they have gone back to normal now - they don't really hurt. I also had nasty headaches as well, but these have gone now as well. Hopefully it won't last too long hun. Hope that you feel better soon.

Hayley - How are you? Thanks for your comment about DH loosing his job. Just got to stay +ive. No point stressing too much. (Although I did have a little cry yesterday!!!!)

Well, my follie scan tomoz - hoping that all is good-  just frightened that it won't be !!!! PMA PMA - It will be great - lots of Eggs, loads in fact !!!

Shon xxx


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

I hope so - please please please. All being well my EC is on 15th. Should find out for Deff tomorrow or Friday !!! So excited. This is what we have been waiting for !!!! How do you feel - Is your tummy swollen? Any pains?

S x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

AF has arrived I have rang the clinic and I am going for scan and blood test Friday at 10.30am


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Lou - that is fantastic hun !!! Great news !! Hopefully you will be starting Stimms on Friday then hun xxxxx

Katie - yes I've been on 150 everyday and it feels like my ovaries are about to burst today - it has been getting progressively worse since yesterday morning. I haven't been moody at all anymore - a bit teary - but not had any headaches yet, thankful as DR I had nsty headaches. Also I've been able to concentrate so much more !!! Work are thankful. Do you feel more back to your usual self though? I do !

Hope that the headaches ease of honey ! 

Bored today .... hate Monday's ! 

MIL was up to her usual tricks this weekend !!! Really don't like her ! When we move house we agreed that we are going to move closer to my mum and further away from the "Outlaws" as I can't think of anything worse than having her on my doorstep every day when a baby arrives to see "HER grandchild". Mind you she has been so unsupportive throughout our treatment I doubt she will bother with "Her Grandchild".

What did I do so awful to gain such vile "Outlaws" ..... so glad that others on this site have the same issues - was begining to think that it was me !!!!!!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Katie - Woo Hoo! Come on Follies.....

[fly]        [/fly]

Shon - Good luck for your scan tomorrow, I hope your follies are doing just as they should do too.

Just got back from getting 2 new bra's ooohh they are sooo nice and in the sale too for £8 plus DP 20% off = Nice little bargains. Hopefully (.)(.)'s will go back down as you said shon but i am hoping they will grow back up again once pg 

Better get some hoovering done and then start the dinner... We're having a mexican night tonight. YUM!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

KatieD said:


> I feel worse now than I do when I was downreggin....I think the suprecur that Im injecting is still doing its thing and mixing with my menopur to make a lovely concoction of hot sweats, humongous boobs and headaches!
> Lets hope that on monday I am still doing okay!
> 
> XXX


oooh Hun... The hot sweats are not pleasant. I had 2 yesterday and i can see more coming... I still have that cloudy head ache too. Just focus on the goal and remember why your doing it & then think about child birth and your'l feel better


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Evening Girlies !

How are you all? Enjoying the foul weather? This morning I was greeted in the kitchen by a big pile of dog poo! (Naughty Girl  she is!)

Nicole yes I rang the clinic today and left yet another message and still no one has got back to me, they obviously haven't found a recipient for me yet hopefully they will ring tomorrow (lucky tuesday ) with news that I want to hear! Hope your (.)(.)'s calm down a bit soon! x
*How long did it take to match all you girls to your recipients once they started looking?*

Katie D or should I say Dolly P  'G or GG'   - Congrats on your scan results hun, all sounds really promising! GFG  GFG! x

Lou - Awww hun a rash on your face  that's pants! I take it the piriton isn't helping much? I will text my friend as she's an aromatherapist and see if she can suggest anything for it, is it itchy? Yay that AF arrived x

Shon - Good Luck for your scan tomorrow hun! x

Nat - No AF pains or hurty (.)(.)'s......it's got to be a good sign! Sorry your still feeling negative hun , Im feeling positive for you, I'm pimagining you waddeling along with an enormous belly full of 'arms and legs' (bit of a martina cole reference for all of you book worms) These last few days must be dragging for you though try and get yourself engrossed in a good (but not sad) book a nice bit of escapism! Take care x

Hi Veng & Vikki any more news?

Sounds like all you girls got in just in time to have your 2 embies put back in - thats obviously why my clinic seem so set on only transferring 1 for me - oh well as long as I get to fill my arms with one I won't mind but having the choice of 2 would of been nice, for all of us who have problems concieving it just seems so much more logical being able to go for 2!


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

hi Lady's 
my weekend went by fast ,Friday was the 4th we had that big BBQ on base with lots of fun fair rides and fire works no rain at all was lovely.
lots of rain today tho 
Katie -great news about the follies and your lining hun  
Lou- glad AF showed up for you mine started yesterday i call the clinic to day as they asked me to this mth and next in till i start in sept.
Nat- try and stay positive hun lots of baby dust for you  
Shon - Good Luck for your scan tomorrow 
hi everyone i hope your all doing good


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Hayley, My first receiptant i'm not sure how long it took as they did it while we were waiting for DP to have his SSR but because she cancelled they had to find another which they did in a day... So it doesn't take long... Can you not email them? I know at my clinic i always get a reply via email but they are not too hot at returning calls!

Veng - Hope your well glad the rain held off for the BBQ... It sure is tipping it down here & has so all day  

Just done my 7th Jab and i stabbed my finger first (blooming hurt!) i think then the needle weren't so sharp as it hurt a litttle   Nothing too major though.

Shon - Hope you get some good news tomorrow.

Lou -   Woo Hoo on your scan on Friday, Hopefully you will be starting stimms too.


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

I keep forgetting to ask for her email address, but I will ask tomorrow when I ring again! Ouch poorly finger 

Lou - For Info and if you can be bothered my friend said you could try geranium / cammomile and lavender.  Geranium is balancing - Cammomile acts as an anti inflammatry and Lavender is both soothing and healing!  Do you have anywhere near to you that could you blend you something to apply to the rash! x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

New home this way ladies: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=148536.msg2274551#msg2274551


----------

